# Very low fat treats



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is recovering from pancreatitis, I need to stay with low fat (very low fat) treats now. Some are obvious ... sweet potato, certain fruits like apples or oranges. Fish. But I'm wondering about things like chicken or turkey hearts .. turkey necks, chicken wings?

I thought I'd ask for some feedback. I'm hoping we can come up with a long list so I can get some variety back into Daisy's diet. She LOVES food.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you know any hunters that might be able to spare some of their venison?? I believe venison is very low fat. I think turkey is, as well.

ETA: I did some googling and found this. 
http://www.ehow.com/way_5636530_homemade-bland-diet-dog-pancreatitis.html
http://www.ehow.com/about_5348179_dog-foods-dogs-pancreatitis.html
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/canine-pancreatitis-diet-food-recipes-for-dogs-with-pancreatitis.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does she like Charlie Bears?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy is recovering from pancreatitis, I need to stay with low fat (very low fat) treats now. Some are obvious ... sweet potato, certain fruits like apples or oranges. *Fish*. But I'm wondering about things like chicken or turkey hearts .. turkey necks, chicken wings?
> 
> I thought I'd ask for some feedback. I'm hoping we can come up with a long list so I can get some variety back into Daisy's diet. She LOVES food.
> 
> Thanks :wave:


I think I know what gets Daisy's vote.
Copper did fine after each of his bouts regardless of the treats I fed him. It was just "NO PORK", no actual fat and no changing his food to a higher fat one.:doh::doh::doh: Most of the milk bone type treats are low fat anyway. I never tried raw chicken, but Copper sure had no problem with the squirrel he ate whole not long after his stomach tumor removal and never had a problem with eating his fish when I managed to catch one. I'd think the raw chicken (whichever part) would be fine too.
Give your girl a hug and kiss for me. I think she will be fine and just wanted to give you a little expensive scare.:smooch:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cooper, ate a squirrel?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dean Koontz used to give his dog Trixie a rice cake everynight (so I read in his book). I'm not even sure if these are good for dogs. Do you think Daisy might like these?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I would think chicken wings would be higher in fat, since they're mainly just a lot of skin and bone...?? I wouldn't think turkey necks would be too good, either. I don't know - that would just be my guess. If you really want to play it safe, I would probably stick to fruits, veggies, fish and maybe some baked, white meat chicken breast.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't help with raw treats (we don't do that) but we use al dente baby carrots, al dente green beans, apple chunks, and the winter veggies (steamed). Toby even goes nuts for steamed brussell sprouts! He gets a stray blueberry, an occasional strawberry and a peach slice as well. He's on a low sodium diet for pre-hypertension issues.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I think I know what gets Daisy's vote.
> Copper did fine after each of his bouts regardless of the treats I fed him. It was just "NO PORK", no actual fat and no changing his food to a higher fat one.:doh::doh::doh: Most of the milk bone type treats are low fat anyway. I never tried raw chicken, but Copper sure had no problem with the squirrel he ate whole not long after his stomach tumor removal and never had a problem with eating his fish when I managed to catch one. I'd think the raw chicken (whichever part) would be fine too.
> Give your girl a hug and kiss for me. I think she will be fine and just wanted to give you a little expensive scare.:smooch:


Raw squirrel???:yuck::yuck::yuck: That is Toby's ultimate wildest dream for his tormentors this winter, but so far all he's gotten is the roadkill variety. :yuck: An infected flea was attached once and Toby ended up with a really gross tapeworm. On another occasion we walked by a feral cat colony while he had some dead squashed roadkill in his locked jaws and a mother cat came running up to him, batting her paws and snarling and grabbed the roadkill right out of his mouth. :uhoh: That one almost landed both of us in the cardiac ward.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I miss my litte bad boy. He swallowed the already dead squirrel whole so DH could not get it.:doh: He tried to eat the rattlesnake DH killed in the yard this summer too, but DH remembered the "discussion" we had after the squirrel.

I remember the story of Toby and the mama cat.:uhoh: That was one brave kitty and one chastised toby for sure.

There are dried chicken treats I have used for years. they are all over the place (grocery stores, PetSmart, Sam's) and should be a good choice. Dog biscuits are low fat. Of course the vegetables are too. Air popped popcorn was one of Copper's favorites (no butter of course). We cooked boneless, skinless chicken breasts on the grill for him too. Venison is very, very low fat, but I'm not sure how you would cook it for Daisy. You can always use her kibble as treats from your hand too although that doesn't have nearly the appeal of "real" treats.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Plain bite sized shredded wheat cereal. Tucker enjoyed them for treats when on a limited diet due to colitis.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Coppers-mom, you crack me up :bowl: Your Toby was a lot like my Daisy, she would love to get ahold of a whole squirrel ... and I'm certain she'd make short business of it. Road kill .... yummy 

You've all given me some great ideas. Enzo's mom, I read those links ... I'm going to have to start supplementing with quality fish oil, very important for low fat diets, I hadn't thought of that.

I do think I need to keep being careful with her. She's thrown up 3 times since coming home from the hospital, not sure why but I've been so careful with her diet. She misses her food. 

I don't know what Charlie Bears are, I will google that. It should not be hard at all to find some venison around here, everyone and their brother hunts.

Bite sized shredded wheat ... great idea. Rice cakes ... that should be easy, hadn't thought of that either. 

Great suggestions everyone, thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate to hear that Daisy had thrown up 3 times now. When Copper had it, he had it really bad both times and spent days in the ER but never a sign other than those two times(3 years apart I believe).

Do you think Daisy's pancreas is still a litte inflammed (is that even possible)? Is your vet concerned that she had thrown up? Do you know what tirggered it? Any suggestions for meds/supplements to keep her stomach calmed?????

too many questions from me. I just worry about your girl.:smooch:


----------

